# Ran ICS Leak today, no gps after restoring GB backup



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

I flashed the ICS leak last night, after midnight. Ran it all day today just to see. Ran fairly smoothly, but several FC's, a lot of lag, and horrid battery. Got home from work and restored my backup of GingerbreadRock with IMO's lean kernal. Fabulous set up, but now I cannot get GPS lock. The icon doesn't even change to the searching icon from the standard "GPS on" icon. Tried a cold restart of GPS in the "GPS Status" app...nothin'. I have the "FasterFix" app, but that doesn't seem to make a difference.
I have an absolutely clean install of the ICS leak. However, I restored the backup in ROM Manager. When you choose to restore, does it wipe? I know it stated it had erased the prior boot before restoring. I have, since restoring, wiped the system cache and dalvik. Several reboots. I'm at a loss. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just get a sense lock?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

GingerBreadRock is stock Sense with root, debloat, deodexed.
:-/

courtesy of my rooted Thunderbolt


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

you try to reflash?


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

i had the same issue.

sense lock did it for me.

Flashed back to ICS Leak, got a GPS lock, powered off, restored GB (Thundershed in my case) and now im fine again.


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

Will try flashing the GBR zip over my current back up and see if that works. Thanks for the suggestions. Any others are welcome.


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

That did the trick!


----------

